# Choice Gear(s): Two Radio Shack Audi quattro Rally Cars, 1 Pristine on Ebay, 1 Not So Pristine on 4T



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

If you were a kid when the Audi ur quattro was ripping up the rally scene then you likely remember a day when the toy designers at Radio Shack were a bit more worldly - pushing R/C cars like the Martini Porsche 935 or Audi's own quattro... well before the monster truck cheese peddled today. If you remember those days and care to revisit them, we've found just the thing(s). 










First up is a very pristine example on Ebay (auction over in just a few hours BTW so move fast). Frankly we've never seen one so spotless and currently at $61 that's probably cheaper than it sold for new.

* Pristine Radio Shack R/C Audi quattro on Ebay *

Next up is a less pristine example with no price listed that we've found listed on our own classifieds (pictured at the top. The thing was listed back in June (and we found it in a photo shoot for the Ebay car) but we suspect it may be available since no buyer seems to have posted in there.

* Radio Shack R/C Audi quattro on Fourtitude Classifieds *

If you're looking for a holiday gift for the Audi enthusiast who has everything, we're guessing he or she likely doesn't have one of these. If it's anything like the Martini 935 my grandfather bought me back in the day, be prepared to blow through D batteries at a brisk pace.


----------



## JDMjosh (Feb 19, 2010)

KILLER B'S!!!!!!!!!!... awwwee...  I want one


----------

